# *Closed*  225 BLT DVC Points for Rent @ $16/15$ Must Use By Feb 29, 2020



## Noah_t

Closed pending finalizing reservation.  Thanks for your interest

I have at least 225 points for rent @ $16 per point. My home resort is BLT.  They must be used by February 29, 2020 as these were banked from 2018 and  have a March use year.   I am willing to drop price to 15$ if someone takes them all in one transaction.   I would also consider taking a few out of my 2019 points if more than 225 are needed.

Thanks in advance,
Noah


----------



## Donna3271

Hi Noah!
We need a 2 BR preferably at BLT Jan 10-15 2020 (Its during the Marathon). Any availability? TIA!


----------



## Noah_t

Donna3271 said:


> Hi Noah!
> We need a 2 BR preferably at BLT Jan 10-15 2020 (Its during the Marathon). Any availability? TIA!



They only have availability the nights of the 13,14, and 15 in a two bedroom.  Its within the 7 month window so availability is tight until February.


----------



## Donna3271

Noah,
Thank you. Sorry to bother.... Do any other resorts have availability? Boardwalk, BC, Riviera (dare to dream!!). TIA!


----------



## Noah_t

Donna3271 said:


> Noah,
> Thank you. Sorry to bother.... Do any other resorts have availability? Boardwalk, BC, Riviera (dare to dream!!). TIA!


Old Key West has the 11-15 in a two bedroom.
Polynesian has a bungalow for the same dates.
Saratoga has two, three and grand villas for those same four nights.

The only availability i Found for the night of the 10 (and 11) is a grand villa at Old Key West (57 Points/Night) and theres a stupidly expensive Cabin at Copper Creek (102 Points/Night!)

Other than those there are two nights max at a lot of the  resorts.


----------



## browns3030

HI!!

We are looking for a studio for the night of Sept 6th. Would possibly take 1 bdr if studio not available.

Open to resort!

Thanks!


----------



## Adam Mara

Looking for Grand Californian studio 2 or 3 consecutive nights after 1/20 on doesn’t matter the days just anything 1/20 or after


----------



## Noah_t

Adam Mara said:


> Looking for Grand Californian studio 2 or 3 consecutive nights after 1/20 on doesn’t matter the days just anything 1/20 or after


No studios available during the seven month windows.


----------



## Daniela Calosso

2 or 3 bedroom between 8/10-8/31?? Any view.


----------



## Noah_t

Daniela Calosso said:


> 2 or 3 bedroom between 8/10-8/31?? Any view.


There's 2 nights max in a 2 bedroom Aug 20,21.
Aug 25-30, 10-11, 18-19 has a grand Villa theme park view available.


----------



## Daniela Calosso

Noah_t said:


> There's 2 nights max in a 2 bedroom Aug 20,21.
> Aug 25-30, 10-11, 18-19 has a grand Villa theme park view available.


Is 25-30 5 consecutive nights? Or just 2 nights.


----------



## Noah_t

5


Daniela Calosso said:


> Is 25-30 5 consecutive nights? Or just 2 nights.


5 consecutive nights.  122 Points a night


----------



## Daniela Calosso

Noah_t said:


> 5
> 
> 5 consecutive nights.  122 Points a night


And that’s a 2 bedroom? Or the 3?


----------



## Noah_t

Daniela Calosso said:


> And that’s a 2 bedroom? Or the 3?


That's the three bedroom Grand Villa.
The most consecutive nights in a two bedroom is two nights.


----------



## Daniela Calosso

Noah_t said:


> That's the three bedroom Grand Villa.
> The most consecutive nights in a two bedroom is two nights.


How many points do you have towards that?


----------



## Noah_t

Daniela Calosso said:


> How many points do you have towards that?


225 Banked From 2018
225 for 2019 Use Year
225 Borrow from 2020.

It's a possibility.  Get your message count up and we can PM.  https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Daniela Calosso

how do I go about doing that? New here clearly lol


----------



## Noah_t

Daniela Calosso said:


> how do I go about doing that? New here clearly lol


Follow that link and start posting message until you have 10.


----------



## Daniela Calosso

Noah_t said:


> Follow that link and start posting message until you have 10.


Ok! Got to 11


----------



## zoo2tycoon

Ok Jan 30-February 3, 2020
BLT studio 
2 adults


----------



## Noah_t

zoo2tycoon said:


> Ok Jan 30-February 3, 2020
> BLT studio
> 2 adults


One bedroom lakeview and two bedroom theme park only for those dates


----------



## zoo2tycoon

pm sent


----------



## Mbruzz22

Hi Noah, anything available from the 7th of November to the 11th of November? Thank you


----------



## Noah_t

Mbruzz22 said:


> Hi Noah, anything available from the 7th of November to the 11th of November? Thank you


No absolutely nothing.   Not even Saratoga has any availability.


----------



## Adam Mara

Bay lake tower studio 3 consecutive nights in feb 9-12 or 10-13 or 16-19 or 19-20?


----------



## tinker-belle

Hi, we are looking for a standard value studio at either AKL (total of 76 points) or Bdwk (total of 96 points) for nine nights January 15-24, 2020. We prefer Boardwalk. We are two adults and one child. Thanks!


----------



## Noah_t

tinker-belle said:


> Hi, we are looking for a standard value studio at either AKL (total of 76 points) or Bdwk (total of 96 points) for nine nights January 15-24, 2020. We prefer Boardwalk. We are two adults and one child. Thanks!


No studios are gone except for the occasional single night.  The best i found was availability is in a one bedrooms for 4 consecutive nights at boardwalk and AKL.


----------



## accm816

Noah_t said:


> No studios are gone except for the occasional single night.  The best i found was availability is in a one bedrooms for 4 consecutive nights at boardwalk and AKL.



How much is 4 nights AKL? 8/31-9/4


----------



## Noah_t

accm816 said:


> How much is 4 nights AKL? 8/31-9/4


There's room availability on both sides of the weekend but that weekend is pretty booked up.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Hello. Looking for BWV, studio, 9/29-10/1, 2019. Checking out 10/1. 
Thank you,
Jean


----------



## MariaBPuppyDogPals

Looking for AKL 1 bed room villa. Dec 6th and 7th. 4 adults & two infants.


----------



## tinker-belle

Noah_t said:


> No studios are gone except for the occasional single night.  The best i found was availability is in a one bedrooms for 4 consecutive nights at boardwalk and AKL.
> [/
> Okay, thanks anyway


----------



## Jon alger

Hi Noah 
Is there any availability for gfv throughout October, 7 nights studio
Thanks
Jo


----------



## Kikikomo

I'm looking for BLT 2 bedroom (1 bedroom may work, need to check set-up) Nov 20-24.  Could you please let me know if there's availability and points per night?  Thanks!


----------



## beeman000

Noah_t said:


> I have at least 225 points for rent @ $16 per point. My home resort is BLT.  They must be used by February 29, 2020 as these were banked from 2018 and  have a March use year.   I am willing to drop price to 15$ if someone takes them all in one transaction.   I would also consider taking a few out of my 2019 points if more than 225 are needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Noah


Is there any availability for 9/27 - 9/30 anywhere. There are 6 of us. Willing to do 2 rooms if no villas. Thanks


----------



## Noah_t

Jon alger said:


> Hi Noah
> Is there any availability for gfv throughout October, 7 nights studio
> Thanks
> Jo


No absolutely no availability in any studios


----------



## Noah_t

Kikikomo said:


> I'm looking for BLT 2 bedroom (1 bedroom may work, need to check set-up) Nov 20-24.  Could you please let me know if there's availability and points per night?  Thanks!


Only one night in a 2 bedroom on the 24. Then one bedroom only has availabilty on the 20.


----------



## Noah_t

beeman000 said:


> Is there any availability for 9/27 - 9/30 anywhere. There are 6 of us. Willing to do 2 rooms if no villas. Thanks


The only thing I found:
Disney's Old Key West Resort

*3-Bedroom Grand Villa*
Sleeps Up to 12
161 Vacation Points


----------



## Kikikomo

Kikikomo said:


> I'm looking for BLT 2 bedroom (1 bedroom may work, need to check set-up) Nov 20-24.  Could you please let me know if there's availability and points per night?  Thanks!


I just searched the DVC tool and it shows availability for BLT Nov 20-25 (dates adjusted/extended) 2 bedroom lake view, 229 points.  If you show the same and will sell the points for $15/point, I will take them. 


Noah_t said:


> Only one night in a 2 bedroom on the 24. Then one bedroom only has availabilty on the 20.


----------



## Kikikomo

Do you see anything available at all for Nov 20-24, any resort?  3 adults, 3 children.  Thanks!


----------



## Noah_t

Kikikomo said:


> Do you see anything available at all for Nov 20-24, any resort?  3 adults, 3 children.  Thanks!


Old key west, saratoga and animal kingdom have two bedrooms available for 20-30 but nothing is available for the Saturday night.

I also searched BLT and there is only one night available.


----------



## Noah_t

Kikikomo said:


> Do you see anything available at all for Nov 20-24, any resort?  3 adults, 3 children.  Thanks!


https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/You will need to get your message count up to PM eventually too.


----------



## Kikikomo

Noah_t said:


> Old key west, saratoga and animal kingdom have two bedrooms available for 20-30 but nothing is available for the Saturday night.
> 
> I also searched BLT and there is only one night available.


 Thanks for the tip on getting to PM.  I was trying to figure out how to do that.  I'd like to rent points and secure AK two-bedroom villa for 20-23 Nov.  I can shift hotels for the last night, not a big deal.  Can you let me know how many points/price?  What is the view available?


----------



## Noah_t

Kikikomo said:


> Thanks for the tip on getting to PM.  I was trying to figure out how to do that.  I'd like to rent points and secure AK two-bedroom villa for 20-23 Nov.  I can shift hotels for the last night, not a big deal.  Can you let me know how many points/price?  What is the view available?


AKL Kidan Village Standard view is all that's available for those three nights.   Nov 20-23.
99Points total

I also searched for the 23-24 and the only 2 bedroom plus villas are a Grand Villa at AKL Kidani (Savanna View) 89 points and a Grand Villa at The Grand Floridian (lake view) for 138 points.


----------



## Kikikomo

Would you humor me and check any 2-bedroom availability for Nov 6-10?  Thank you.  I'm interested in renting the points available at AKL Nov 20-23 for 99 points.  Not sure if you want to segment your point total though.  Let me know please!


----------



## yarddecor

Hello looking for Savannah View at A nimble Kingdom.
2 Adults
December 5,6&7.


----------



## Wiltony

I know I'm outside the dates on your OP, but I thought I'd ask just in case:  I'm trying to find 4 BLT points for transfer in order to complete a June 2020 reservation.  Willing to pay $25/pp.  Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## Dforst

Noah, 
   Looking for a studio 5 nights at the Poly: 13-18 Jan, 20-25 Jan or 27 Jan-1 Feb. thanks!


----------



## WillRunForDisney

Hi any availability anywhere for a one or two bedroom November 23 to the 27th?


----------



## Noah_t

Kikikomo said:


> Would you humor me and check any 2-bedroom availability for Nov 6-10?  Thank you.  I'm interested in renting the points available at AKL Nov 20-23 for 99 points.  Not sure if you want to segment your point total though.  Let me know please!


Only Saratgoga has the single nights on the 6 and 10 in a 2 bedroom.


----------



## Noah_t

yarddecor said:


> Hello looking for Savannah View at A nimble Kingdom.
> 2 Adults
> December 5,6&7.


No not availability anywhere for those date.  Not even saratoga!


----------



## Noah_t

Dforst said:


> Noah,
> Looking for a studio 5 nights at the Poly: 13-18 Jan, 20-25 Jan or 27 Jan-1 Feb. thanks!


No no more than a single night.  February has lots of availability but not January.


----------



## Noah_t

WillRunForDisney said:


> Hi any availability anywhere for a one or two bedroom November 23 to the 27th?


No, its pretty booked up.   The occasional single nights but thats it.


----------



## Jon alger

Noah_t said:


> No absolutely no availability in any studios


1 bedroom availability gfv????


----------



## noahynav

Jon alger said:


> 1 bedroom availability gfv????





Noah_t said:


> I have at least 225 points for rent @ $16 per point. My home resort is BLT.  They must be used by February 29, 2020 as these were banked from 2018 and  have a March use year.   I am willing to drop price to 15$ if someone takes them all in one transaction.   I would also consider taking a few out of my 2019 points if more than 225 are needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Noah


Anything for Oct 19th for 3 nights. Would prefer a 2 bedroom


----------



## dawnshindoll

Looking for 48-60 points (estimate) for BWV, BLT, or OKW for 11/18-11/22 we want a studio room. 

Thanks!


----------



## gcrother

Noah, I am in search of a room with a value of 70 points or less for a 6-day trip anytime between 1/13-1/23. The resort doesn't matter, just trying to stay in budget, cheaper the better.
Thanks for this opportunity


----------



## Noah_t

dawnshindoll said:


> Looking for 48-60 points (estimate) for BWV, BLT, or OKW for 11/18-11/22 we want a studio room.
> 
> Thanks!


Saratoga has studio for the 18,19 is the only studio a Availability


----------



## Noah_t

gcrother said:


> Noah, I am in search of a room with a value of 70 points or less for a 6-day trip anytime between 1/13-1/23. The resort doesn't matter, just trying to stay in budget, cheaper the better.
> Thanks for this opportunity


Tall request....currently checking.


----------



## Noah_t

gcrother said:


> Noah, I am in search of a room with a value of 70 points or less for a 6-day trip anytime between 1/13-1/23. The resort doesn't matter, just trying to stay in budget, cheaper the better.
> Thanks for this opportunity


Saratoga has the only availabilties more than two nights in a studio.   6 nights is 72 points.
Boardwalk also had a studio available for two nights at 15point per night so you could do a split stay there and Saratoga.


----------



## Noah_t

gcrother said:


> Noah, I am in search of a room with a value of 70 points or less for a 6-day trip anytime between 1/13-1/23. The resort doesn't matter, just trying to stay in budget, cheaper the better.
> Thanks for this opportunity


Also if your serious about renting here you need to get your message count up to PM.   Link is somewhere here in this thread to the thread for that.


----------



## expluto

Noah_t said:


> Also if your serious about renting here you need to get your message count up to PM.   Link is somewhere here in this thread to the thread for that.


I would like to buy your points tonight


----------



## Noah_t

expluto said:


> I would like to buy your points tonight


Wow you move fast.  I usually prefer a little Dinner maybe some small talk first.


----------



## expluto

we are dvc members and have another family traveling with us next saturday to WL


----------



## Allyroz

Noah_t said:


> I have at least 225 points for rent @ $16 per point. My home resort is BLT.  They must be used by February 29, 2020 as these were banked from 2018 and  have a March use year.   I am willing to drop price to 15$ if someone takes them all in one transaction.   I would also consider taking a few out of my 2019 points if more than 225 are needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Noah


We are looking for a 2 bedroom from 11/1-11/5/19, not at Old Key West or Saratoga.


----------



## Ltr4437

Morning,
Not sure if you still have points. Looking for a 2 bedroom villa Nov 2-7th 2019. SSR, OKW, DBC 

Thanks

Lynne


----------



## Noah_t

Allyroz said:


> We are looking for a 2 bedroom from 11/1-11/5/19, not at Old Key West or Saratoga.


Showing availabilty at AKL Kidani


----------



## Noah_t

Ltr4437 said:


> Morning,
> Not sure if you still have points. Looking for a 2 bedroom villa Nov 2-7th 2019. SSR, OKW, DBC
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lynne


Showing availabilty at AKL Kidani for your dates
Saratoga has three nights from Nov 4-7


----------



## Allyroz

Noah_t said:


> Showing availabilty at AKL Kidani


How many points are we looking at for those dates?


----------



## Noah_t

Allyroz said:


> How many points are we looking at for those dates?


Standard 93
Savanahh 120


----------



## Noah_t

Allyroz said:


> How many points are we looking at for those dates?


Also you need to up your message count for PM if you want to rent anything on this board.  Link in this thread somewhere for that.


----------



## sfallon12

Hi! I am looking for availability for a studio/standard at BLT from either Jan 31-Feb 3 OR Feb 7-Feb 10.  

Thanks so much!


----------



## Noah_t

sfallon12 said:


> Hi! I am looking for availability for a studio/standard at BLT from either Jan 31-Feb 3 OR Feb 7-Feb 10.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Studio For the 7-8
One Bedrooms for your dates available.
Also AKL Kidani has studios for your dates


----------



## sfallon12

Noah_t said:


> Studio For the 7-8
> One Bedrooms for your dates available.
> Also AKL Kidani has studios for your dates


So the One bedroom at BLT is available from Jan 31- Feb 3 and Feb 7-10? How many points would that be? $16/point, correct?
Also, how many points would it be for the AKL Kidani studio?

Thanks again!


----------



## Noah_t

sfallon12 said:


> So the One bedroom at BLT is available from Jan 31- Feb 3 and Feb 7-10? How many points would that be? $16/point, correct?
> Also, how many points would it be for the AKL Kidani studio?
> 
> Thanks again!


I am seeing a theme park studio for your dates now, Feb 7-10 at BLT for 78 points.
1 Bedroom Standard View is 114, Lake view 127.

Jan31-3 is also available in a 1 bedroom standard for 106 points


----------



## accm816

8/31-9/2 park view


----------



## Allyroz

Noah_t said:


> Standard 93
> Savanahh 120


I'm working on upping my message count.  I didn't realize the dates we were looking at were marathon/jersey week....this will change our dates.  10/25-10/29, 11/8-11/12 or 11/15-11/19 for a 2 bedroom villa.


----------



## Dfoti

Hello, we are coming for princess weekend and in need of a 2 BR at BLT if possible. The dates are 2/22-2/25/2020. Do you think you would be able to help us? My mother and I are both running in the half marathon!


----------



## Noah_t

Dfoti said:


> Hello, we are coming for princess weekend and in need of a 2 BR at BLT if possible. The dates are 2/22-2/25/2020. Do you think you would be able to help us? My mother and I are both running in the half marathon!


There's a lakeview and a theme park view available in a 2 bedroom.  The lakeview is 167 points for the three nights and the theme park view is 204 points.


----------



## Noah_t

accm816 said:


> 8/31-9/2 park view


One bedroom lakeview has one night on the 31 then three from the 1-4.  Nothing in any theme parks


----------



## accm816

Noah_t said:


> One bedroom lakeview has one night on the 31 then three from the 1-4.  Nothing in any theme parks


how many points for 8/31 one night


----------



## Dfoti

Noah_t said:


> There's a lakeview and a theme park view available in a 2 bedroom.  The lakeview is 167 points for the three nights and the theme park view is 204 points.


Okay thank you. That is a little more than we are wanting to spend unfortunately.


----------



## Noah_t

Dfoti said:


> Okay thank you. That is a little more than we are wanting to spend unfortunately.





Dfoti said:


> Okay thank you. That is a little more than we are wanting to spend unfortunately.


Yes i dont blame you .  There is a one bedroom lakeview for 130 and a theme park studio for two nights, 23-25 for 50 points but no studios for the three nights.


----------



## Dfoti

Noah_t said:


> Yes i dont blame you .  There is a one bedroom lakeview for 130 and a theme park studio for two nights, 23-25 for 50 points but no studios for the three nights.


Thank you so much for checking. What about other resorts? We’re not too picky on which resort. We need a 2 BR though or 2 studios I guess would work too.


----------



## Ltr4437

Noah_t said:


> Showing availabilty at AKL Kidani for your dates
> Saratoga has three nights from Nov 4-7


Thank you. Are those the only 2?


----------



## Ltr4437

Ltr4437 said:


> Thank you. Are those the only 2?


any with two studios?


----------



## Noah_t

Ltr4437 said:


> any with two studios?


Yes


----------



## Ltr4437

Noah_t said:


> Yes


At saratoga springs ? Anywhere else? Do you know if we can request them to be connecting or on the same floor?


----------



## Noah_t

Ltr4437 said:


> At saratoga springs ? Anywhere else? Do you know if we can request them to be connecting or on the same floor?


Sorry i got confused.  What are looking for again?


----------



## Ltr4437

No worries. I was originally looking for a 2 bedroom at SSR or OKW. You had said there are none available for my entire stay of Nov 2- Nov 7. So, I asked if there are two studios available in either of those resorts, or any other resort. 
My last message was asking (if in fact there are 2 studios available) could the studios be located on the same floor or connecting. Is that something that you, as a DVC member, could request?
Sorry if this is confusing.


----------



## Ltr4437

So, basically, are there 2 studios available for Nov 2-Nov 7? at any resort


----------



## Dprend

Hi, 

I’m looking for a studio or 1 bedroom from 1/13-1/18,2020?


----------



## Noah_t

Ltr4437 said:


> So, basically, are there 2 studios available for Nov 2-Nov 7? at any resort


Saratoga has a 2 bedroom from the 3-7.  Might be able to find the other nights somewhere else or maybe a cash reservation for that night. There's only single nights in studios for your dates.
FYI Studios are usually harder to find.  We can request they are put together but I don't think the can guarantee it


----------



## accm816

accm816 said:


> how many points for 8/31 one night


 still waiting


----------



## Noah_t

Dprend said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m looking for a studio or 1 bedroom from 1/13-1/18,2020?


BLT 13-17 1 bedroom 124 points

Saratoga 13-18
Resort & Spa

*Deluxe Studio Standard Room*
Sleeps Up to 4
58 Vacation Points

*Deluxe Studio Preferred Room*
Sleeps Up to 4
68 Vacation Points

*1-Bedroom Villa Standard Room*
Sleeps Up to 4
115 Vacation Points

*1-Bedroom Villa Preferred Room*
Sleeps Up to 4
135 Vacation Points

Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas – Kidani Village

*1-Bedroom Villa – Standard View*
Sleeps Up to 5
114 Vacation Points

*1-Bedroom Villa – Savanna View*
Sleeps Up to 5
148 Vacation Points

Disney's Old Key West Resort

*1-Bedroom Villa*
Sleeps Up to 5
110 Vacation Points

*1-Bedroom Villa – Near Hospitality House*
Sleeps Up to 5
110 Vacation Points

.
Boardwalk Villas has the 13-17
*1 Bedroom Villa – Garden/Pool View*
Sleeps Up to 4
4 Nights  112 Vacation Points

Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas – Jambo House
Due to Resort construction, the Value Studios at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas – Jambo House are not available for stays from December 2019 through late January 2020.

*1-Bedroom Villa – Standard View*
Sleeps Up to 5
114 Vacation Points

*1-Bedroom Villa – Savanna View*
Sleeps Up to 5
148 Vacation Points


Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge

*1-Bedroom Villa*
Sleeps Up to 4
144 Vacation Points


----------



## Noah_t

accm816 said:


> still waiting


Remind what your waiting for.


----------



## JekT

Hi. I am looking for a 1 or 2 night stay in a studio at any of the listed resorts anytime from Nov 4th-18th. Our only requirement is that it is a studio but will stay anytime, length and any of the listed resorts. 
Poly
AKL
Beach Club
Bay Lake


----------



## Noah_t

JekT said:


> Hi. I am looking for a 1 or 2 night stay in a studio at any of the listed resorts anytime from Nov 4th-18th. Our only requirement is that it is a studio but will stay anytime, length and any of the listed resorts.
> Poly
> AKL
> Beach Club
> Bay Lake


No there's some single nights at Saratoga and old key West only.


----------



## accm816

accm816 said:


> how many points for 8/31 one night





Noah_t said:


> Remind what your waiting for.


One bedroom lakeview has one night on the 31


----------



## Noah_t

accm816 said:


> One bedroom lakeview has one night on the 31



It does,
Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort

*1-Bedroom Villa – Lake View*
Sleeps Up to 5
45 Vacation Points


----------



## accm816

Noah_t said:


> It does,
> Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort
> 
> *1-Bedroom Villa – Lake View*
> Sleeps Up to 5
> 45 Vacation Points


got it Thanks


----------



## Ltr4437

Noah_t said:


> Saratoga has a 2 bedroom from the 3-7.  Might be able to find the other nights somewhere else or maybe a cash reservation for that night. There's only single nights in studios for your dates.
> FYI Studios are usually harder to find.  We can request they are put together but I don't think the can guarantee it



Hi...sorry is the 2 bedroom at Saratoga available Nov 3 or 4th? One post you wrote the 4th the last one you wrote its available the 3rd? I can stay somewhere else for one night, if its available the 3rd??
Thanks


----------



## Noah_t

Ltr4437 said:


> Hi...sorry is the 2 bedroom at Saratoga available Nov 3 or 4th? One post you wrote the 4th the last one you wrote its available the 3rd? I can stay somewhere else for one night, if its available the 3rd??
> Thanks



To clarify it is available from the 4 to the 7.


----------



## Tiggeroo

Looking for standars value studios - 1 oct. 24- Nov. 1, one Oct. 24- 28th


----------



## Bruinsguy09

Looking to see if anything is available from 10/18 - 10/23.  Any info is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Surfinpiratee

Any studios from 8/31/19-9/3/2019?


----------



## tab1006

Interested in a Studio at Poly or Animal Kingdom Lodge for 4nights/5days anytime from Jan29-Feb4?


----------



## reillysbulldogs

We need a standard view studio for Polynesian from February 6-10th.  Please let me know if that's available and your payment process.


----------



## Noah_t

Tiggeroo said:


> Looking for standars value studios - 1 oct. 24- Nov. 1, one Oct. 24- 28th


No not even Saratoga has more than one consecutive night in a studio


----------



## Noah_t

Bruinsguy09 said:


> Looking to see if anything is available from 10/18 - 10/23.  Any info is appreciated, thank you.


Saratoga has a couple 2 nights stays in 2 bedrooms only.


----------



## Noah_t

Surfinpiratee said:


> Any studios from 8/31/19-9/3/2019?


No.  One and two bedrooms at Saratoga and Old Key West only.


----------



## Noah_t

tab1006 said:


> Interested in a Studio at Poly or Animal Kingdom Lodge for 4nights/5days anytime from Jan29-Feb4?


Jan 31- Feb 4 AK Kidani Savanna 69 points.
No other studios


----------



## Noah_t

reillysbulldogs said:


> We need a standard view studio for Polynesian from February 6-10th.  Please let me know if that's available and your payment process.


Nothing for the 6 but studio available the 7-10.


----------



## Bruinsguy09

Noah_t said:


> Saratoga has a couple 2 nights stays in 2 bedrooms only.



Thats ok, was hoping for a continuous stay so we didn't have to switch rooms.  Appreciate your help!


----------



## bryan42

Looking for 1 studio at the Polynesian for Feb 7-12, lake front.


----------



## Noah_t

bryan42 said:


> Looking for 1 studio at the Polynesian for Feb 7-12, lake front.


There is a availability.   You need to up your message count to PM though.  There's a link somewhere in this thread to do that.


----------



## AngelaRN55

Noah_t said:


> I have at least 225 points for rent @ $16 per point. My home resort is BLT.  They must be used by February 29, 2020 as these were banked from 2018 and  have a March use year.   I am willing to drop price to 15$ if someone takes them all in one transaction.   I would also consider taking a few out of my 2019 points if more than 225 are needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Noah


Noah_t I am looking to make arrangements for Sept 10-16 studio at BLT.  Do you still have points available?


----------



## maj03360

Hello! Looking for a *studio for any four nights in Nov* that encompass a weekend. Standard studio at Animal Kingdom or Bay Lake would be first choices, but open to other options. Could be a Thurs - Sun, Fri - Mon, Sat - Tues... doesn't matter as long as a weekend is involved.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## bryan42

Thanks for the heads up. You should be able to PM me now.


----------



## Noah_t

AngelaRN55 said:


> Noah_t I am looking to make arrangements for Sept 10-16 studio at BLT.  Do you still have points available?


Ii do but the only studio available is three nights at Saratoga during those dates.


----------



## katiebride2015

do you still have points available?


----------



## tab1006

Noah_t said:


> Jan 31- Feb 4 AK Kidani Savanna 69 points.
> No other studios



What about four nights between Jan 22-28 or Feb 5-11?


----------



## Noah_t

Feb 5-11 is open for AKL Kidani Savanna Studio. 17 points for weekdays and 19 weekends.


----------



## tab1006

Noah_t said:


> Feb 5-11 is open for AKL Kidani Savanna Studio. 17 points for weekdays and 19 weekends.


 
What are your purchase terms? Trying to get my husband to lock down dates with work so I can be sure before I purchase


----------



## Toneroni

Looking for 3-4 Nights preferably in BLT for December. Other resorts (closest to Magic Kingdom) are ok as well. Can you see what’s available? Going to get my post count up


----------



## Pique1986

Hi we are looking for a reservation for 14 nov 2019 to 18 nov 2019 in animal kingdom 1 bedroom villa.


----------



## Pique1986

Hi we are looking for a reservation for 14 nov 2019 to 18 nov 2019 in animal kingdom 1 bedroom villa.


----------



## PJMommy08

Long shot, but looking for 11/22-11/25 or split stay for 6-7 nights from 10/18-11/25


----------



## Bmramaut

Hi Noah,
First time poster and dvc renter here. I’m looking for a stay for February 8-13, 2020 preferably at BLT. Studio lake view if possible. Again, brand new to this so idk if that’s even a reasonable request.


----------



## Lyoukey

Noah_t said:


> I have at least 225 points for rent @ $16 per point. My home resort is BLT.  They must be used by February 29, 2020 as these were banked from 2018 and  have a March use year.   I am willing to drop price to 15$ if someone takes them all in one transaction.   I would also consider taking a few out of my 2019 points if more than 225 are needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Noah


Is there anything 2 BR villa Feb 22-27 at BLT?


----------



## Lyoukey

Noah_t said:


> I have at least 225 points for rent @ $16 per point. My home resort is BLT.  They must be used by February 29, 2020 as these were banked from 2018 and  have a March use year.   I am willing to drop price to 15$ if someone takes them all in one transaction.   I would also consider taking a few out of my 2019 points if more than 225 are needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Noah


Hi Noah! Anything Feb. 22-27 at BLT 2 Br villa??


----------



## enchantingodin

Hi looking for a Studio Monday 01/27/20 - Friday 01/31/20 

Preference of resorts =
Boardwalk Villas @ 40 points
Animal Kingdom Lodge (value) Studio @32 points
Old Key West Villas @ 40 points

Please let me know - thanks!


----------



## mickeyhereicome

Anything available Oct 8-17? At least a one bedroom but prefer larger.  Willing to do split stays. Thanks


----------



## LORIDALE

Looking for a 2 br Jan 10-19th we have 5 adults and 1 18 month old


----------



## Noah_t

tab1006 said:


> What are your purchase terms? Trying to get my husband to lock down dates with work so I can be sure before I purchase


50% now and 50% within two months.  Once you are ready to proceed we can exchange contact info and I can provide you with references and proof of identification as well.


----------



## Noah_t

Toneroni said:


> Looking for 3-4 Nights preferably in BLT for December. Other resorts (closest to Magic Kingdom) are ok as well. Can you see what’s available? Going to get my post count up


BLT has nothing other than a Grand Villa for three nights.  The only other resorts are OKW and Saratoga.  Animal Kingdom Kidani has a few consecutive nights together.


----------



## Noah_t

Pique1986 said:


> Hi we are looking for a reservation for 14 nov 2019 to 18 nov 2019 in animal kingdom 1 bedroom villa.


No nothing during those dates.


----------



## Noah_t

Bmramaut said:


> Hi Noah,
> First time poster and dvc renter here. I’m looking for a stay for February 8-13, 2020 preferably at BLT. Studio lake view if possible. Again, brand new to this so idk if that’s even a reasonable request.


Way more reasonable then the vast majority who want value studios during food and wine in the fall.  lol.  Will check for you


----------



## Noah_t

Bmramaut said:


> Hi Noah,
> First time poster and dvc renter here. I’m looking for a stay for February 8-13, 2020 preferably at BLT. Studio lake view if possible. Again, brand new to this so idk if that’s even a reasonable request.


The 8, and 10-13 is available but not the 9.  There are lots of one bedrooms available.

Other studios available for your dates are Saratoga, Animal Kingdon Kidani, Old key West, and Polynesian Villas.


----------



## Noah_t

Lyoukey said:


> Hi Noah! Anything Feb. 22-27 at BLT 2 Br villa??



There is:


*2-Bedroom Villa – Lake View*
Sleeps Up to 9
271 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Villa – Theme Park View*
Sleeps Up to 9
332 Vacation Points


----------



## Noah_t

enchantingodin said:


> Hi looking for a Studio Monday 01/27/20 - Friday 01/31/20
> 
> Preference of resorts =
> Boardwalk Villas @ 40 points
> Animal Kingdom Lodge (value) Studio @32 points
> Old Key West Villas @ 40 points
> 
> Please let me know - thanks!


No.  The only thing that has availability for those dates is Saratoga.  
Other Studios
AKL has lots of February dates left
BLT has the week before in a studio and the last week of February.
Boardwalk has single nights available.
Old key west has lots of February dates.


----------



## Noah_t

LORIDALE said:


> Looking for a 2 br Jan 10-19th we have 5 adults and 1 18 month old


Tired so employing copy and paste here:
Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa
*No Rooms Are Fully Available for Your Selected Dates*
The rooms below are available for partial stay. You may also choose to Waitlist.

*2-Bedroom Villa Preferred Room*
Sleeps Up to 8
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
8 Nights  308 Vacation Points

*3-Bedroom Grand Villa Standard Room*
Sleeps Up to 12
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
8 Nights  536 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Villa Standard Room*
Sleeps Up to 8
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
7 Nights  218 Vacation Points

*3-Bedroom Grand Villa Preferred Room*
Sleeps Up to 12
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
7 Nights  543 Vacation Points

*Treehouse Villa*
Sleeps Up to 9
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
6 Nights  242 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa Standard Room*
Sleeps Up to 8
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
5 Nights  154 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa Preferred Room*
Sleeps Up to 8
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
5 Nights  189 Vacation Points




The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
*No Rooms Are Fully Available for Your Selected Dates*
The rooms below are available for partial stay. You may also choose to Waitlist.

*3-Bedroom Grand Villa – Lake View*
Sleeps Up to 12
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
4 Nights  448 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Villa – Standard View*
Sleeps Up to 9
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
3 Nights  138 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Villa – Lake View*
Sleeps Up to 9
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
3 Nights  165 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa – Standard View*
Sleeps Up to 10
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
 Waitlist Only  450 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa – Lake View*
Sleeps Up to 10
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
 Waitlist Only  539 Vacation Points




Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas – Kidani Village
*No Rooms Are Fully Available for Your Selected Dates*
The rooms below are available for partial stay. You may also choose to Waitlist.

*2-Bedroom Villa – Savanna View*
Sleeps Up to 9
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
4 Nights  155 Vacation Points

*3-Bedroom Grand Villa – Savanna View*
Sleeps Up to 12
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
4 Nights  300 Vacation Points

*3-Bedroom Grand Villa – Standard View*
Sleeps Up to 12
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
3 Nights  207 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Villa – Standard View*
Sleeps Up to 9
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
2 Nights  60 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa – Savanna View*
Sleeps Up to 9
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
2 Nights  74 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa – Standard View*
Sleeps Up to 9
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
1 Nights  30 Vacation Points




Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas – Jambo House
*No Rooms Are Fully Available for Your Selected Dates*
The rooms below are available for partial stay. You may also choose to Waitlist.
Due to Resort construction, the Value Studios at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas – Jambo House are not available for stays from December 2019 through late January 2020.

*3-Bedroom Grand Villa – Savanna View*
Sleeps Up to 12
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
3 Nights  225 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa – Standard View*
Sleeps Up to 9
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
1 Nights  30 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa – Savanna View*
Sleeps Up to 9
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
1 Nights  37 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa – Value Accommodation*
Sleeps Up to 8
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
 Waitlist Only  227 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa – Kilimanjaro Club Concierge*
Sleeps Up to 9
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
 Waitlist Only  492 Vacation Points




Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
*No Rooms Are Fully Available for Your Selected Dates*
The rooms below are available for partial stay. You may also choose to Waitlist.

*Cabin*
Sleeps Up to 8
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
3 Nights  261 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Villa*
Sleeps Up to 8
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
1 Nights  42 Vacation Points

*3-Bedroom Grand Villa*
Sleeps Up to 12
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
1 Nights  109 Vacation Points

*2 Bedroom Lock-Off Villa*
Sleeps Up to 8

 Waitlist Only  353 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Lock-Off Villa with Walk-in Shower*
Sleeps Up to 8

 Waitlist Only  353 Vacation Points




Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
*No Rooms Are Fully Available for Your Selected Dates*
The rooms below are available for partial stay. You may also choose to Waitlist.

*2-Bedroom Villa*
Sleeps Up to 8
3 Nights  111 Vacation Points

*2 Bedroom Lock-Off Villa*
Sleeps Up to 9

1 Nights  37 Vacation Points




Disney's BoardWalk Villas
*No Rooms Are Fully Available for Your Selected Dates*
The rooms below are available for partial stay. You may also choose to Waitlist.


----------



## Noah_t

LORIDALE said:


> Looking for a 2 br Jan 10-19th we have 5 adults and 1 18 month old


Long story short is nothing available in one place but you may be able to do a split stay.


----------



## enchantingodin

Noah_t said:


> No.  The only thing that has availability for those dates is Saratoga.
> Other Studios
> AKL has lots of February dates left
> BLT has the week before in a studio and the last week of February.
> Boardwalk has single nights available.
> Old key west has lots of February dates.



I apprichiate your effort, unfortunately my dates aren't flexible. Just watched a youtube vid on Saratoga... boy those rooms need updating.  Thanks so much for looking for me! Good luck finding a renter!


----------



## AngelaRN55

Noah_t said:


> Ii do but the only studio available is three nights at Saratoga during those dates.


Are there any one bed rooms available for those dates


----------



## LaurenGro

Hi Noah,

I’m looking for a studio at BLT for 1/24-1/27. Two adults and one infant. We are flexible with resorts for these dates as well. Thank you!


----------



## Noah_t

AngelaRN55 said:


> Are there any one bed rooms available for those dates


The only thing that has availabilty is a one bedroom at Saratoga.  Or you could do a split stay three nights Kidani and then three nights Saratoga in a one bedroom


----------



## AngelaRN55

Noah_t said:


> The only thing that has availabilty is a one bedroom at Saratoga.  Or you could do a split stay three nights Kidani and then three nights Saratoga in a one bedroom


So Saratoga Springs has a 1 bedroom


Noah_t said:


> The only thing that has availabilty is a one bedroom at Saratoga.  Or you could do a split stay three nights Kidani and then three nights Saratoga in a one bedroom


----------



## AngelaRN55

How much would it be to take the Saratoga springs 1 bedroom for sept 10-16?


----------



## horsegirl4

Noah_t said:


> I have at least 225 points for rent @ $16 per point. My home resort is BLT.  They must be used by February 29, 2020 as these were banked from 2018 and  have a March use year.   I am willing to drop price to 15$ if someone takes them all in one transaction.   I would also consider taking a few out of my 2019 points if more than 225 are needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Noah


Looking for rental Dec 22nd checking out on the 27th or if enough points. arriving the 22nd of dec and checking out Jan 1st


----------



## Noah_t

horsegirl4 said:


> Looking for rental Dec 22nd checking out on the 27th or if enough points. arriving the 22nd of dec and checking out Jan 1st


Only place with Availabilty for the full 5 days
Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa

*1-Bedroom Villa Standard Room*
Sleeps Up to 4
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
178 Vacation Points

*1-Bedroom Villa Preferred Room*
Sleeps Up to 4
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
204 Vacation Points


----------



## Noah_t

AngelaRN55 said:


> How much would it be to take the Saratoga springs 1 bedroom for sept 10-16?




Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa

*1-Bedroom Villa Preferred Room*
Sleeps Up to 4
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
166 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Villa Standard Room*
Sleeps Up to 8
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
188 Vacation Points

*2-Bedroom Villa Preferred Room*
Sleeps Up to 8
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
230 Vacation Points

*Treehouse Villa*
Sleeps Up to 9
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
242 Vacation Points


----------



## Noah_t

AngelaRN55 said:


> How much would it be to take the Saratoga springs 1 bedroom for sept 10-16?


Boulder ridge also has a one bedroom for 5 nights.  10-15.   Think they also have the 9 available.

Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
*No Rooms Are Fully Available for Your Selected Dates*
The rooms below are available for partial stay. You may also choose to Waitlist.

*1-Bedroom Villa*
Sleeps Up to 4
Opens a dialog:View Room Details
5 Nights  148 Vacation Points


----------



## PJ Webb

Would you be willing to transfer 35 points?


----------



## LaurenGro

I’m looking for a studio at BLT for 1/24-1/27. Two adults and one infant. We are flexible with resorts for these dates as well. Thank you!


----------

